# strano problema dopo lungo periodo di inutilizzo

## ka0s

Non è la prima volta che mi capita quindi ora chiedo a voi  :Smile: 

Mi è capitato di non poter usare il computer (ed in particolare di non avviare gentoo -versione 2005.0-) per un lungo periodo di tempo.

Un paio di giorni fa ho provato a riavviare e al boot si è piantato su questo punto:

```

(...)                                    [OK]

Restore Mixer Level
```

è rimasto fermo per un bel po' e dopo, non so se in seguito alla pressione da parte mia di alcuni tasti o che è avanzato di una riga e si è piantato definitivamente su

```
key map
```

ho aspettato un sacco di tempo ma non partiva, allora ho riavviato e al successivo tentativo si blocca molto prima con un messaggio del tipo { FatalError } { Uncorrectable Error } (relativo all'hdd ed a parti danneggiate evidentemente)

Una cosa del genere mi era già successa... ora vorrei capire cosa può essere successo e soprattutto come risolvere!

L'unica differenza (credo del tutto ininfluente) nella configurazione del pc è che il mouse prima era su ps2 e ora ce l'ho su usb...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ci sono altri os sul PC? il pc ha subito urti o scariche elettriche?

----------

## xdarma

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> Non è la prima volta che mi capita quindi ora chiedo a voi :)
> 
> ho aspettato un sacco di tempo ma non partiva, allora ho riavviato e al successivo tentativo si blocca molto prima con un messaggio del tipo { FatalError } { Uncorrectable Error } (relativo all'hdd ed a parti danneggiate evidentemente)
> 
> Una cosa del genere mi era già successa... ora vorrei capire cosa può essere successo e soprattutto come risolvere!
> ...

 

...mmm non mi ispira molto come situazione; la butto lì: usi reiserfs su hard disk maxtor con scheda madre basata su SiS, non contento hai installato un venerdì 13 durante un temporale   :-)

- fai il boot con una distro live che abbia gli smartmontools (per es. knoppix);

- controlla lo stato del disco fisso (cerca nel wiki la guida per il monitoraggio degli hard disk) ti dovrebbe bastare il comando smartctl -H /dev/hdd per capire se il disco è a posto;

- se sembra buono, vai di fsck.tuo_fs (un bel man fsck ci sta bene prima del controllo)

- se ha riparato tutti gli errori, reboot e in bocca al lupo

- il fatto che sia ricorrente dovrebbe farti riflettere sull'hardware che usi, controlla cavi, alimentazione, impostazioni bios e/o fai un giro su google per capire se la tua scheda madre e/o il tuo hard disk danno problemi con linux

xdarma

----------

## eddy89

 *Quote:*   

> ho aspettato un sacco di tempo ma non partiva, allora ho riavviato e al successivo tentativo si blocca molto prima con un messaggio del tipo { FatalError } { Uncorrectable Error } (relativo all'hdd ed a parti danneggiate evidentemente)
> 
> 

 

Allora se hdd è un lettore Cd o DVD, togli il disco che c'è dentro, se è un hard-disk, beh... penso ke puoi buttarlo via.

Hai solo una speranza: può essere un problema di cavi, se riesci a chiarire meglio il codice di errore ti so dire di più.

Solo una cosa: se hai una lucina sul case che si accende quando legge i dischi, dimmi se rimane accesa quando si pianta.

----------

## randomaze

Fai il boot con un LiveCd e datti da fare con i vari test x gli HD e i filesystem

----------

## ka0s

grazie mille x le risposte!

vi farò sapere quanto prima (diciamo che domani ho l'ultimo esame e poi sono libero  :Very Happy: ) provando un po' le varie soluzioni che mi avete detto.

cmq giusto per chiarire:

1) l'hdd è un maxtor s-ata da 120 giga con installato anche winxp (scheda madre è asus p4c800)

2) non è che sia frequente, me l'aveva fatto piu di un anno fa, avevo formattato [dato che cmq era una installazione di prova che non mi era neanche venuta bene] e poi era andato tutto alla grande, adesso saranno stati solo un paio di mesi che non avviavo linux

3) il pc non ha preso botte o scossoni, per quanto riguarda l'elettricità non saprei... però prima di mettere mano a cavi e simili vedo se è un problema piu leggero (spero!!)

faccio un po' di tentativi e magari vi posto anche i messaggi di errore un po' piu completi  :Wink: 

PS: ah mi stavo dimenticando... il filesystem di linux è reiserfs

----------

## Ferdinando

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> PS: ah mi stavo dimenticando... il filesystem di linux è reiserfs

 

Uhm... Ho una mezza idea di chi sia il colpevole: usa fsck da livecd.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ma per favore...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Già altre volte se ne è discusso (cerca nel forum, i flame sui FS ci trovano)! Ognuno ha le sue esperienze negative. Dimmi quale FS usi e chiunque qua dentro conoscerà qualcuno che ha perso dati per colpa di tale FS! XFS, ext3/2, jfs... non se ne salva nessuno! 

E se invece ad essersi rotto è il disco? E se è il controller della mobo? E se fosse che ha un criceto dentro il case?

Per far queste elucubrazioni da bar sport c'è il forum di punto informatico, porcaeva!

----------

## Ferdinando

@.:deadhead:.: non voglio ripetere vecchi flames, e per favore non farlo tu. Nessuno può negare che reiser sia soggetto a questi problemi, come nessuno nega che xfs può non scrivere svariati files corrompendo il sistema: ogni fs ha i suoi problemi, è vero, ma ognuno ne ha di suoi, e quelli di reiser giustificano il problema. Non sto accusando reiser perché mi è antipatico, sto dicendo che c'è una buona probabilità che sia quella la causa.

Ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io scommetto sul disco con badblocks   :Smile:   mi gioco 50 fanta

Venghino signori venghino, si accettano scomesse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> in particolare di non avviare gentoo -versione 2005.0-) per un lungo periodo di tempo.

 

Quell'"in particolare" mi fa pensare che abbia altri os e li abbia avviati, per cui accetto la scommessa  :Very Happy:  50 fanta però non ti pare un po' troppo? Facciamo un chinotto?  :Laughing: 

Ciao

----------

## xdarma

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io scommetto sul disco con badblocks  :)  mi gioco 50 fanta
> 
> Venghino signori venghino, si accettano scomesse :-D

 

...eeee, troppo facile: il pc non ha subito shock, il chipset è intel, i cavi danneggiati sono una rarità.

Restano il disco ed il filesystem. Personalmente ho avuto più problemi con reiserfs che con i Maxtor.

50 fanta€uro che è colpa di reiserfs  :-)

xdarma

----------

## eddy89

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> E se invece ad essersi rotto è il disco? E se è il controller della mobo? E se fosse che ha un criceto dentro il case? 

 

Secondo me se fosse un problema di filesystem il kernel non darebbe quegli errori, e ne conosco di problemi hardware!

Quindi 50 fanta che è un problema hardware (Disco/cavi... escludo il chipset) 

Comunque data la descrizione del problema penso che il badblocks ci saprà dire parecchio... fai così: con il live cd esegui su un altro virtual terminal "cat /proc/kmsg" così vedi che errori da.

Nota la differenza tra l'errore "sector not found" e "CRC error", il secondo mi è capitato su un vecchio hd e per risolverlo mi è bastato ririempirlo di zeri (con "badblocks -w -t 0x00 /dev/hdc")

----------

## ka0s

ma lol vi siete messi a scommettere?  :Razz: 

cmq ho provato a fare un fsck con il livecd e mi dice che ci sono vari bad blocks e poi sempre errori che non possono essere corretti, ecc. ecc.

alla fine il testo dice in sintesi che è meglio cambiare l'hdd...   :Shocked: 

però io non ho mai riscontrato alcun problema (a parte questo ovviamente...)

----------

## Ferdinando

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> ma lol vi siete messi a scommettere? 

 

Zì  :Very Happy: 

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> cmq ho provato a fare un fsck con il livecd e mi dice che ci sono vari bad blocks e poi sempre errori che non possono essere corretti, ecc. ecc.
> 
> alla fine il testo dice in sintesi che è meglio cambiare l'hdd...   

 

D'oh, ho perso!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao

----------

## ka0s

secondo me però non è l'hdd che si è scassato!! non avrebbe alcun senso!! [dato che prima andava, come si fa a danneggiare da solo?]

----------

## randomaze

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> dato che prima andava, come si fa a danneggiare da solo?

 

Usura? Ossidazione?

Giá i componenti elettronici non sono affidabili (oggi vanno, domani forse), nel caso degli HD poi c'é il misto con i componenti meccanici che mantengono l'HD in movimento e con i magneti del disco....

----------

## Ferdinando

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> secondo me però non è l'hdd che si è scassato!!

 

Non è detto che sia scassato, può darsi che ci siano semplicemente dei settori danneggiati, il che può succedere per l'età o per qualche difetto del dispositivo (ma ci sono tantissime possibili cause); hai detto che l'errore te l'ha dato fsck, magari prova con badblocks, così saprai quanti sono i settori danneggiati e se il disco sta veramente tirando le testine (le quoia non le ha  :Razz: ); eventualmente chiamandolo con -w puoi marcarli come inutilizzabili, perdendo parte del filesystem ma almeno recuperando parte del disco.

Ciao

----------

## GiRa

Con badblocks in scrittura potresti recuperare l'uso dei settori incriminati. Ovviamente verranno eliminati tutti i dati dal disco.

----------

## ka0s

un'eventuale formattazione a basso livello potrebbe risolvere?

----------

## eddy89

E' possibile (ma non ti assicuro niente), se ne sei capace, però dimmi come fai!  :Surprised: 

Auguri.

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

> E' possibile (ma non ti assicuro niente), se ne sei capace, però dimmi come fai! 
> 
> Auguri.

 

con un hdd maxtor si può usare l'utility powermax che oltre alla low format conprende svariati test dell'hdd. inoltre la stessa utility io l'ho usata su un WD ed ha funzionato lo stesso!

ad ogni modo secondo me non risolvi nulla con la low format. ma tentar non nuoce...

----------

## ka0s

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

>  *eddy89 wrote:*   E' possibile (ma non ti assicuro niente), se ne sei capace, però dimmi come fai! 
> 
> Auguri. 
> 
> con un hdd maxtor si può usare l'utility powermax che oltre alla low format conprende svariati test dell'hdd. inoltre la stessa utility io l'ho usata su un WD ed ha funzionato lo stesso!
> ...

 

si intendevo farla con un prog. apposito tipo quello citato da nello84  :Wink: 

anche io sono un po' pessimista riguardo al fatto di risolvere, però farò questo tentativo prima di un eventuale cambio dell'hdd... non appena ho tempo lo faccio e poi vi dico  :Wink: 

grazie a tutti per le risposte!  :Smile: 

----------

## GiRa

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> un'eventuale formattazione a basso livello potrebbe risolvere?

 

badblocks -w sostanzialmente lo è.

----------

